# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Trung >  Cùng tìm hiểu bán đảo Sơn Trà - Du lịch Đà Nẵng

## hangnt

Sơn Trà là một đặc ân mà thiên nhiên đã hào phóng ban tặng cho Đà Nẵng. Đứng bất cứ ở đâu trên đất Đà Nẵng đều có thể nhìn thấy ngọn núi này. Trong dáng nhoài người vươn ra biển, Sơn Trà là một bức bình phong khổng lồ che chắn bão giông cho thành phố.


Nằm cách trung tâm thành phố 10 km về phía Đông Bắc, bán đảo Sơn Trà với độ cao 693 m so với mực nước biển; giống hình một cây nấm, đầu nấm là núi Sơn Trà và thân nấm là bãi cát bồi, lắng đọng, tạo nên những bãi cát vàng đẹp đẽ, trong lành. Đây còn là một khu bảo tồn thiên nhiên đa dạng và phong phú, được bảo vệ theo chế độ rừng cấm quốc gia, nổi tiếng là nơi có thảm thực vật đặc sắc với nhiều loại thú rừng quí hiếm như hươu, nai, khỉ, vượn, đười ươi, voọc chà vá, gà mặt đỏ... cảnh vật thiên nhiên nơi đây rất quyến rũ; dân gian đồn rằng các vị tiên từ trên trời thường chọn bãi cát nơi đây để giáng trần, ca múa, đánh cờ với nhau... nên còn có tên là Tiên Sa.

Trên đỉnh Sơn Trà, vừa tận hưởng không khí mát dịu, trong lành của biển và núi, vừa phóng tầm mắt ra xa, toàn cảnh thành phố Đà Nẵng, Ngũ Hành Sơn, rặng Bà Nà - Núi Chúa... như thu gọn vào trong tầm mắt của mỗi người.

Và cũng tại đây, du khách có thể đếm thăm con suối Đá thơ mộng bên chân núi, hòa mình vào dòng nước mát lạnh của biển, ngắm nhìn những bãi cát vòng quanh bán đảo sạch sẽ và mịn màng, nước triều đều đặn lên xuống hàng triệu năm bào mòn và lau sạch bóng những tảng đá chồng chất ven bờ, dừng chân tại Bãi Bụt yên tĩnh với những khu nhà nhỏ xin xắn để nghe sóng vỗ hoặc dõi theo cánh bay của những con chim yến đã đi làm tổ hướng về các bờ đá chênh vênh.

Và ngay dưới chân núi, với những bãi san hô tuyệt đẹp, đầy màu sắc sẽ là nơi lý tưởng để phát triển các loại hình du lịch lặn.

Với mục đích đưa bán đảo tuyệt đẹp này phục vụ ngày một nhiều hơn cho du lịch, chính quyền thành phố đã tiến hành quy hoạch lại khu vực này với nhiều khu du lịch mới đã và đang được xây dựng như: Bãi Rạng, Bãi Nồm, Bãi Nam... dọc con đường lớn ven theo sườn núi. Tại đây, sẽ mọc lên những khu nghỉ dưỡng cao cấp và hàng ngàn biệt thự sang trọng để chúng ta cò dịp đắm mình vào một không gian tuyệt đẹp của trời, mây, non, nước.

Hùng vĩ mà lãng mạn, phóng khoáng mà tươi đẹp, một ngày ở Sơn Trà ta sẽ được chìm đắm trong vẻ huy hoàng bình minh và sự lặng lẽ hoàng hôn của một vùng bán đảo sơn thủy hữu tình. Và đấy cũng là những lúc chắc chắn ta sẽ nhận ra giá trị của từng khoảnh khắc sống và tiếng nói đích thực của lòng mình.

_Nguồn: danang_



(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Đà Nẵng - Ngũ Hành Sơn - Bà Nà - Hội An (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Đa Nang - Ngu Hanh Son - Ba Na - Hoi An (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *tour du lich Da Nang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Nẵng click vào *du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *du lich Da Nang*

----------


## lunas2

đẹp nhỉ....

----------

